
Apps that convert designs to code.. Has anyone tried supernova studio? - terezatx
http://supernova.io
======
terezatx
Came across a macOS app called Supernova that allows users to "Convert designs
into native mobile apps". What's the catch with apps like this? Is that saying
that you can design an app and turn it into a fully functional iOS app without
knowing a substantial amount of Swift? I think code gen would be helpful for a
lot of the UI. Has anyone tried supernova studio? (supernova.io)

